# Forum help: images not displaying



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm not quite sure this is the right board, but I'm hoping someone can help. When I'm browsing forum posts, some of the images (but not all) aren't displaying, instead it just says "image" - which is a little frustrating, especially when I'm browsing the Variety Pictures Guide board to try to learn about the different varieties. Does anyone know what the problem might be, and how I can fix it?

Thanks


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

If they're older posts it's possible that the pictures have been removed from whichever site they're stored on.


----------



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

Ah, okay. Thanks


----------

